# Tree frog not in a tree...



## crimbfighter (Jul 30, 2017)

Came home from work tonight and I was about to grab the door handle to open the door when something about it didn't look right. A closer inspection revealed a tree frog who must have been lost... My only thought was it wanted to be closer to the porch lights that were attracting the insects. 

D800, 105mm macro @ f/13, 1/320 sec, ISO 100, custom lighting rig

1.




2.


----------



## rosh4u (Jul 30, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Came home from work tonight and I was about to grab the door handle to open the door when something about it didn't look right. A closer inspection revealed a tree frog who must have been lost... My only thought was it wanted to be closer to the porch lights that were attracting the insects.
> 
> D800, 105mm macro @ f/13, 1/320 sec, ISO 100, custom lighting rig



Hey,

One question stuck in my mind that how can it be tree frog and what is the difference between a normal frog and tree frog?

Thanks


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Came home from work tonight and I was about to grab the door handle to open the door when something about it didn't look right. A closer inspection revealed a tree frog who must have been lost... My only thought was it wanted to be closer to the porch lights that were attracting the insects.
> ...


Good question. I'm not sure exactly what qualifies a frog as a tree frog. Most likely it's based on the life habits of the frogs. Living in the trees, breeding in the trees, etc.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 31, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> what is the difference between a



Maybe because he was able to get  from the ground to the door handle, and doesn't appear to be sporting wings?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2017)

Tree frog?  Whatchou go there my friend is a doorknob frog!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Tree frog?  Whatchou go there my friend is a doorknob frog!


Must be a midwest breed..


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 31, 2017)

It looks cold, like it could use a blanket.  ;-)  Neat to find something like that on your door.  Cool colors too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 31, 2017)

American toad


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> It looks cold, like it could use a blanket.  ;-)  Neat to find something like that on your door.  Cool colors too.


Neat indeed! My neighbors probably think I'm nuts with random camera flashes all over my yard at random times of the night... 



jcdeboever said:


> American toad


Nope, probably a Gray Tree Frog

Gray Treefrog (Hyla versicolor)


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 31, 2017)

So, do you think he was sitting there thinking "I only wish my tongue was longer".  

Maybe you can patent a frog stand, to keep your outdoor lights free of bugs.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> So, do you think he was sitting there thinking "I only wish my tongue was longer".
> 
> Maybe you can patent a frog stand, to keep your outdoor lights free of bugs.


I bet he was. The porch lights were drawing such a swarm, but juuuust out of reach...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 31, 2017)

Great set


----------



## rosh4u (Aug 1, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Good question. I'm not sure exactly what qualifies a frog as a tree frog. Most likely it's based on the life habits of the frogs. Living in the trees, breeding in the trees, etc.



Ohh Okay. I thought there might be something unique which should be known as part of a tree frog. 

Anyways, Thanks, crimbfighter


----------

